# Belgian Yeast Anyone?



## aaronpetersen (16/6/11)

I've just bottled a Belgian Pale Ale and have some yeast slurry if anyone wants some. I split the batch and fermented half with Wyeast Leuven 3538 and half with Wyeast Can/Belg 3864 (Unibroue yeast). Let me know if you want some and I'll bring it to the meeting on Sunday.


----------



## geoffd (17/6/11)

I've had to abandon brewing temporarily - moving house, so I've got a bavarian lager WY2206 400ml slurry.
not splitting it up so first to put their hand up gets it, I can bring it on Sunday too.

bloody dissapointed coz I really wanted to make a couple of lagers with a good pitching rate.


----------



## Golani51 (17/6/11)

Father Jack said:


> I've had to abandon brewing temporarily - moving house, so I've got a bavarian lager WY2206 400ml slurry.
> not splitting it up so first to put their hand up gets it, I can bring it on Sunday too.
> 
> bloody dissapointed coz I really wanted to make a couple of lagers with a good pitching rate.



Are you talking about the Westgate brewers meeting??
Is it this Sunday? If yes, what time?

If I can make it, I'll join as a member. Some delicious, creamy, quality slurry would be good too. However, I'll only join if Mr President promises to give me his barleywine recipe. I can still taste it!


----------



## DU99 (17/6/11)

door's open midday


----------



## aaronpetersen (20/6/11)

Sorry to anyone that was hoping to get some yeast. I couldn't make it as I was sick.
I'll bring it to the next meeting.


----------



## Golani51 (21/6/11)

DU99 said:


> door's open midday



I didn't see this reply till now sadly.

Is there a mailing list for the club? If so, how can I be added? I'll make it for the next one. Is there anything going on before the meeting next month?

Thanks,

R


----------



## geoffd (21/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> I didn't see this reply till now sadly.
> 
> Is there a mailing list for the club? If so, how can I be added? I'll make it for the next one. Is there anything going on before the meeting next month?
> 
> ...



Go to the Westgate website for upcomming events, monthly meeting normally 3rd sunday of the month. Have you paid membership fee? may be why you're not on the mailing list. Chat to Ferg or Gavin, just use the contact address on the website.


----------



## fcmcg (21/6/11)

Father Jack said:


> Go to the Westgate website for upcomming events, monthly meeting normally 3rd sunday of the month. Have you paid membership fee? may be why you're not on the mailing list. Chat to Ferg or Gavin, just use the contact address on the website.


Thanks Geoff , for some good info..
Guys if I miss some of these enquiries , would you mind asking the OP to PM me ?
Golani , I have sent you a PM ! 
Regards
Ferg
Secretary Westgate
www.westgatebrewers.org


----------

